# Fixing coupler on modern Lionel car



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I recently picked up a 90s era Lionel car with a broken coupler. I believe the type of truck used on this generation is part 610-9150-050. There's a little plastic piece on the underside that's pulled down to actuate the coupler--this is the part that's missing.

Is there a way to replace this piece or would I have to replace the entire truck?

In either case, I imagine the truck needs to be removed to repair the broken part. Since the truck is riveted on, how do you remove it? And how would you reattach it to the car? I've never messed with rivets before...


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Actually, that plastic piece should just have some tabs at the pivot that will just pop out. Not sure if you can get that piece by itself or not. Check on ebay or other parts sites.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Give me an address by PM and I'll send you one. How about a picture of the bottom of the truck to make sure we're talking the same part. I'm assuming you're talking about the thumbtack and it's actuating arm.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sidebar, and hopefully not needed, but ...

I've removed rivetted trucks, and reinstalled them with stainless screws and nylon-insert lock nuts. A couple of thin fiber washers top/bottom to cut down on friction a bit. Not purist, but easy to do. Screw head on top and nut on bottom if it's exposed (as in a gondola).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You will not have to remove the truck to put the plastic part in.

Does this look like the part you need?


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

John, I think that's it. Here are a couple pictures of the car itself. It's a submarine flat car numbered as "04039." I haven't been able to find anything in the archives under that number, but it was part of a set listed as 6-11745.

I found repair information for the 1-6351 in the Lionel supplements. This doesn't appear to be exactly the same car, but it's close.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Like I said, I can mail you one, I have a few. Since these are plastic trucks, you can spring them out easily and remove the wheels over the coupler, it'll make it MUCH easier to install the coupler arm.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

John, I'll take one if you don't need it!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

PM me your address.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

John, the part arrived today. Despite the US Postal system's best efforts, it survived well enough to work. Thanks!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice generosity / thoughtfulness, John!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I just put it in a padded envelope, I figured it was a pretty tough part.


----------



## Taylor (11 mo ago)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You will not have to remove the truck to put the plastic part in.
> 
> Does this look like the part you need?


Hello - do you know the part number by chance? I have the same issue with a train car 04039 that I am fixing up for my son. Thanks! Taylor


----------



## Taylor (11 mo ago)

Disregard - found it on eBay: 
*LIONEL COUPLER PLUNGER PLASTIC w/ THUMBTACK REPLACEMENT PART 6109050057 NEW*


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

They have foresight. They saw you coming. 
I understand if you need just one. Buying junk cars will give you the same thing.
Coupler parts are always in demand because they are prone to breakage.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW, they get a Princely sum for that coupler arm! Lionel isn't known for being super cheap, but they only want $1.85 for it.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That is true John but Lionel has their flat rate for shipping.


----------



## Taylor (11 mo ago)

T-Man said:


> They have foresight. They saw you coming.
> I understand if you need just one. Buying junk cars will give you the same thing.
> Coupler parts are always in demand because they are prone to breakage.


Fixing up a friend's old US Navy set to add to one that I had as a kid. He had a few missing parts that I think I got figured out. Probably should have bought a junk car - good idea for next time. Thanks for the ideas.


----------

